# 2008 HGVC Maintenance Fee Available Online



## alwysonvac (Oct 28, 2007)

Once you log in, you have to click "Contract Number" for Fee Details 

Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2008 Operating Fee  01/01/08   $501.59  
  2008 Reserve Fee  01/01/08   $105.74  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/08   $38.21  
  2008 Refurb Assessment Pymt 1/2  01/01/08   $96.20  
  Total Current Balance:     $741.74  
  Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $744.74

Sea World Two Bedroom Gold
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2008 Operating Fee  01/01/08   $553.50  
  2008 Reserve Fee  01/01/08   $110.87  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/08   $100.89  
  2008 Club Dues  01/01/08   $90.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $855.26  
  Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $858.26


----------



## vetteguy (Oct 28, 2007)

Just looked online for my 2 bdr HGVC Seaworld, here is my breakdown :

-2008 Operating Fee  01/01/08   $539.58  
-2008 Reserve Fee  01/01/08     $140.40  
-Real Estate Taxes  01/01/08     $141.88  
-2008 Club Dues  01/01/08         $125.00  
  Total Current Balance:             $946.86  
  Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac         $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:             $949.86 

I can understand that my club dues are higher as I'm an international member, but all other fees are also different. Does someone has an explication for this?

Daniel


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 28, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> Once you log in, you have to click "Contract Number" for Fee Details
> 
> Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> ...



Mine are identical to this!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 28, 2007)

There are two budgets at SeaWorld. 
One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4). 
I'm under OVS II.  I'm assuming you're under OVS I. (you can tell which one when you click "ASSOCIATION INFO".)



> From the Orlando Vacation Suites 2006 Audit (found online under the Association name)
> 
> _NOTE 1 - THE ASSOCIATION
> *Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc. (the “Association”) was incorporated on December 6, 1996*, under the laws of Florida as a corporation not-for-profit, to manage, operate and maintain Orlando Vacation Suites II (“OVS II”), an interval ownership condominium located in Orlando, Florida. The condominium consisted of 448 units (23,296 unit-weeks) as of December 31, 2006. The Hilton Grand Vacations Development Company - Orlando, a Florida general partnership (the “Developer”), is under no obligation to submit additional phases to the condominium other than Phases 1, 2, 3, and 4. Pursuant to Section 721.07(5)(t) Florida Statutes and the Declaration of Condominium, there shall be no time limit during which the developer shall be obligated to complete its phasing plan, and the developer reserves the right to submit additional phases, if any, to condominium use in any sequence. The owners of all unit-weeks in the condominium are the only members.
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 28, 2007)

One interesting thing I just noticed is that "OSV I" budget doesn't have the fees broken down by unit sizes like "OSV II" or Flamingo. It looks like those under "OSV I" pay the same maintenance fee regardless of unit size.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 28, 2007)

when is the deadline to pay the MFs


----------



## ricoba (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are mine for Karen Street (at the LV Hilton) 2 Bedroom, 7000 points.

2008 Operating Fee  	 	01/01/08	   	$478.79  	
  	2008 Reserve Fee 	01/01/08	  	$137.98 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/08	  	 $51.61 	
  	2008 Club Dues 		01/01/08	  	 $90.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	    $758.38 	
  	Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac 			     $3.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 				$761.38

Looks a wee bit cheaper than those above, which makes me happy


----------



## llandaff (Oct 29, 2007)

HHV One bedroom Plus Platinum

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2008 Operating Fee  01/01/08   $527.49  
  2008 Reserve Fee  01/01/08   $96.29  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/08   $64.15  
  2008 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/08   $29.39  
  2008 Club Dues  01/01/08   $90.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $807.32  
  Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $810.32


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2007)

HGVC LV Strip 7000 points

Real Estate Taxes $50
2008 Reserve Fee $119.51
2008 Operating Fee $479.42
2008 Club Dues $90.00
Voluntary ARDA $3

Total $742.41

The salesman we talked with told us they weren't letting owners "upgrade" their memberships anymore. In part because owners with higher MF's were upgrading out of resorts with higher MF's and into resorts with lower MF's. He mentioned Orlando and, at the time I didn't believe him as I thought Orlando had lower fee's. Guess I was wrong.

In the end it didn't matter. Developer pricing had escalated to a point where we wouldn't have upgraded to the 3 bedoom penthouse anyway. If they had allowed upgrades it still would have cost us around $20,000 for anther 2,600 points.

For those interested, the 2007 MF's breakdown for this unit is:

2007 Reserve fee $113.17
2007 Operating fee $457.32
Real Estate Taxes $24.99
Voluntary ARDA $3
2007 Club Dues $90

Total $688.48

That's a 7.8% increase in MF's. Property taxes went up 100% for this property.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> when is the deadline to pay the MFs



Jan. 1, 2008

Failure to pay the total amount due within 40 days of the date due will result in the imposition of a late charge of $50. Failure to pay the total amount due within 60 days of the date due will result in the imposition of a finance charge. The finance charge will be applied to the past due balance (maintenance fees and assesments) and will be computed at the rate of 1.5% per month, This is an annual percentage rate of 18% All payments and credit are deducted from the past due balance prior to computation of the finance charge. If you are an owner at more than one association, a seperate check must be prepared for each association. By law we cannot co-mingle fund of seperat associations.


----------



## chesterbhoy (Oct 29, 2007)

*2BR Plat (7000pts) - International Drive, Orlando*

2008 Operating Fee  01/01/08   $531.44  
2008 Reserve Fee  01/01/08   $104.72  
Real Estate Taxes  01/01/08   $156.74  
2008 Club Dues  01/01/08   $125.00  
*
Total Current Balance:     $917.90  *


----------



## DG001 (Oct 29, 2007)

*2 BR Flamingo*

2008 Operating Fee                         $539.65  
2008 Reserve Fee                            $113.30  
Real Estate Taxes                              $44.59  
2008 Club Dues                                 $90.00  
2008 Refurb Assessment Pymt 1/2    $112.25  
Total Current Balance:                      $899.79  

Smudge under 900 if I don't pay the "volundary ARDA fee". 

Is anyone paying that? I don't know what that does!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2007)

DG001 said:


> 2008 Operating Fee                         $539.65
> 2008 Reserve Fee                            $113.30
> Real Estate Taxes                              $44.59
> 2008 Club Dues                                 $90.00
> ...



ARDA is a lobbiest organization that supports timeshare. I am split with supporting it because they seem to support developers interest at the expense of the owners. On the other hand they lobby against things such as occupancy taxes and/or hotel taxes levied against owners when staying on property they own vs renting. Presently the officials on Maui are anti-timeshare under the impression that timeshare owners spend less while on vacation than do hotel guests. They are looking for new ways to increase revenue by jacking rates/taxes up on timeshare owners. ARDA lobbies against such actions.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2007)

I just rec'd my HGVC Statement via snail-mail.
$835 for HGVC/Seaworld - 2BR Silver (lower RE taxes than others).


----------



## i39249 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I got everyone beat.

For my 7000 points at South Beach, my annual M/F is $1329.36

The property is 9 years old and they are currently in the process of redoing all the units.   They are spending 1.86 milllion on the upgrades and are taking 1.52 million out of the reserve funds to pay for it.  That leaves a small amount unfunded, thus the special assessement.  For a 2 bedroom, the special assessment is $176.  

On the other hand, for the Las Vegas property, it is only $761.38 for my other 7000 points.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2007)

i39249 said:


> I think I got everyone beat.
> 
> For my 7000 points at South Beach, my annual M/F is $1329.36
> 
> ...



Wow, those are Marriott like numbers. You just made me feel much better about the 3 bedroom Marriott unit I own on Singer Island. Last year we had a SA that brought the total MF's up to over $1,400 but, that's on a 3 bedroom LO unit that's right on the beach with 4 adult pools, to kids pools, 3 hot tubs, two fitness centers, a convenience store, tiki bar and grill, and Starbucks Express. This year the MF's look like they'll be a around $1,200.


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 5, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> One interesting thing I just noticed is that "OSV I" budget doesn't have the fees broken down by unit sizes like "OSV II" or Flamingo. It looks like those under "OSV I" pay the same maintenance fee regardless of unit size.



That is correct.  The OSV I units are pool facing units.  I believe they are entirely 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom Penthouse units.  Tax differs by season and size, maintenance does not.  Resort code is 40 instead of 43.


----------



## DEROS (Apr 16, 2008)

So, now that I own I will tell you what I pay.

HGVC Waikoloa 9600 pts Platinum 2 BR
$883.36 2008 Operating (MF)
$110.57 2008 Reserve (To pay for anything unexpected)
$50.47 Real Estate Tax
$41.41 2008 Hawaii GE (General Excise Tax - State Law)
$90.00 HGVC Club Dues
$3.00 ARDA


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 17, 2008)

DG001 said:


> 2 bedroom Flamingo
> 
> 2008 Operating Fee                         $539.65
> 2008 Reserve Fee                            $113.30
> ...





alwysonvac said:


> Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description  Due Date   Balance
> 2008 Operating Fee  01/01/08   $501.59
> ...


The the years past the difference between a 1 bd and 2 bd was more like $60. It sure isn't now!!  PLUS the difference between Flamingo and the other 2 LV resorts is $160 more!!


----------



## DG001 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Not Really*

Hi Bill,

On looking closer, I noticed that alwaysonvac did not include the Club Dues (probably because he has more than one unit?) If you account for that, the difference between the 1Br and the 2 BR is around $65.05... close to your estimate.

Plus, if you take out the special assessment at Flamingo, the differences with the other LV locations are $45 and $26... painful but not unexpected given Flamingo is much older.

The SA though... I am hoping that is just a one-time (or rather two-time) thing...


----------

